# Need Help



## saltycwboy (Aug 15, 2008)

This is totally off subject, but I will need some tires for my fishing truck to pass inspection when I return from deployment. So too take my little man out fishing, does anyone know where I can find some used tires? I dont want to drop 600-700 on tires since I am getting deployed again in Jan. Thanks for any help.....Oh yeah the size is 265/70/17


----------



## bullisland (Apr 24, 2009)

craigslist? pick-n-pull in VA Beach? Those are the first two that come to mind...other than that, don't really know where to shop used tires


----------



## Timmay (May 2, 2009)

Another good route is to register your vehicle in your home state of record. Assuming they don't have inspections)


----------

